# Cubeset (filter) and cubeset count



## DWig (Sep 24, 2014)

Cell A1 is:
=CUBESET("PowerPivot Data","filter([LotStatistics].[JobDescription].children,[LotStatistics].[TakenDown]=NBB)","Land Accounting Set")
Cell A2 is:
=CUBESET("PowerPivot Data","filter([LotStatistics].[JobDescription].children,[LotStatistics].[TakenDown]=No)","Controlled Set")
Cell A3 is:
=CUBESET("PowerPivot Data","filter([LotStatistics].[JobDescription].children,[LotStatistics].[TakenDown]=Yes)","Owned Set")

Cell B1 is:
=CUBESETCOUNT(A1)
Cell B2 is:
=CUBESETCOUNT(A2)
Cell B3 is:
=CUBESETCOUNT(A3)

Cells B1, B2, and B3 all return 31,287 which is the unfiltered total number of job descriptions.  However, it seems that they should return the filtered totals.  Am I looking at this wrong? 

 I've also returned some unusual results when I ask it to run the TakenDown cubemember on another sheet:

Cell B9 on Sheet 2 is: 

=CUBERANKEDMEMBER("PowerPivot Data",Sets!$A$3,1)

I'm actually using a dynamic value instead of just 1 after the final comma, but for simplicity's sake I've removed that reference.  However, even when I'm referencing only the set for which TakenDown="Yes", I'm getting some "No" values.  The formula I'm using for this is:

=CUBEMEMBER("PowerPivot Data","exists([LotStatistics].[TakenDown].children,[LotStatistics].[JobDescription].["&$B9&"])")

All of these cubemembers should return "Yes", because I'm using only the cubeset for which TakenDown=Yes (Cell A3 in Sets).

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
DWig


----------



## jake32008 (May 26, 2016)

Did you ever find a result to this?  I'm encountering the same issue


----------

